# washtub bass



## plagueship (May 10, 2013)

not very easy to travel with i guess, but it seemed like some people on here might have some experience with it. i just built one recently and have been messing around with it a little. any helpful pointers?


----------



## ed rather (May 12, 2013)

No pointers, but if we ever cross paths, hopefully i'll have my banjo with me


----------



## plagueship (May 12, 2013)

cool, yo.
playing along with the stereo is going ok but it's totally trial and error. i suppose it would have helped if i had played bass before.
i was surprised to find next to nothing by googling "physics of washtub bass" so i may have to write a little paper of my own on the subject!


----------

